
Ask HN: What's the status of Stripe's Ruby type checker? - BaronVonSteuben
About 9 months ago, Stripe announced they were building a type checker for Ruby called &quot;Sorbet.&quot;  Haven&#x27;t heard or seen anything since, and was wondering if anything has been announced that I may have missed, and&#x2F;or if the project is still going to happen.<p>Reference:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17217815
======
z1mm32m4n
Hey! I work at Stripe on Sorbet. Don’t worry, you haven’t missed any
announcement. Stripe is still very much committed to Sorbet; it’s used by
hundreds of engineers every day to catch bugs and increase developer
productivity. We’re currently hard at work polishing Sorbet to make it mature
enough for people to use outside of Stripe. It’s not quite ready yet, but if
you email sorbet@stripe.com we’ll have your email address so we can let you
know when we do have something worth announcing.

Thanks for the interest in Sorbet!

